# como medir los vatios entregados por un parlante?? (ayuda)



## santiagovargas (Ene 12, 2012)

pues me a entrado la curiosidad de saber como puedo medir cuantos vatios me esta dando mi parlante, ya se que me van a decir que atras del parlante lo dice, pero por hay me contaron que los parlantes vienen en watts MAX  y que esos vatios no son los reales que entrega el parlante si no que en realidad solo entrega la mitad de esos que dice tener, y que solo los de buena calidad entregan los verdaderos watts que dice en la parte de atras.

me gustaria que me explicaran bien como es el cuento comprando parlantes ya no se ni de cuantos watios colocarle a mi amplificador de 30 w (15 por cada canal ) no se si le pongo uno de
15 watios o de 30 vatios o como el recomendado por ampletos en su pagina construyasuvideorockola.com de 60 watios 8 ohm que dicen ustedes?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 12, 2012)

La única forma de saberlo es utilizando un vatímetro

También podés sacarlo del análisis de potencia en corriente alterna, midiendo la tensión media en sus bornes, la corriente y la impedancia del mismo...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 12, 2012)

santiagovargas dijo:


> pues me a entrado la curiosidad de saber como puedo medir cuantos vatios me esta dando mi parlante, ya se que me van a decir que atras del parlante lo dice, pero por hay me contaron que los parlantes vienen en watts MAX  y que esos vatios no son los reales que entrega el parlante si no que en realidad solo entrega la mitad de esos que dice tener, y que solo los de buena calidad entregan los verdaderos watts que dice en la parte de atras.
> 
> me gustaria que me explicaran bien como es el cuento comprando parlantes ya no se ni de cuantos watios colocarle a mi amplificador de 30 w (15 por cada canal ) no se si le pongo uno de
> 15 watios o de 30 vatios o como el recomendado por ampletos en su pagina construyasuvideorockola.com de 60 watios 8 ohm que dicen ustedes?



Tu pregunta no es simple de contestar sin saber cuales son tus conocimientos (y no parecen muchos ), pero voy a tratar de que se vea la idea:
El parlante es un dispositivo electro-mecánico: la potencia que vos le entregás con el amplificador va a la parte "electrica" del parlante, que a su vez mueve la parte "mecánica"y hace que se produzca sonido.
Hasta ahí viene fácil... así que lo vamos a enrredar un poco: Existe un parámetro de los parlantes que se llama "rendimiento" que dice cuanto de la potencia electrica que le entregás al parlante se convierte en sonido. Pero resulta que ese rendimiento - en parlantes "normales" -  es MUUUUUYYYY bajo, del orden de 1% o menos aún, así que si a un parlante con rendimiento del 1% le entregás 100W de potencia eléctrica, solo 1W se transforma en sonido y los otros 99W se disipan en la bobina del parlante. Eso que te he contado es de lo que hablan las especificaciones convencionales que vos has mencionado: La potencia de la etiqueta es, con suerte, la máxima potencia eléctrica que le podés meter al parlante antes de que la bobina agarre fuego .
Hasta acá...todo muy bonito, pero que tan fuerte suena ese parlante al que le estoy metiendo 100W y solo me transforma 1W en sonido????  
Resulta que existe otro parámetro (que se suele confundir con el rendimiento, aunque es parecido pero completamente diferente ) y que se llama "sensibilidad". Este valor dice la cantidad de presión sonora (SPL) que produce el parlante cuando le metemos 1W (lo vas a encontrar en los datasheets por que la unidad que tiene es dB/W/m ) Mientras más dB SPL tenga para 1W de entrada, significa que "suena mas fuerte"...así que un parlante normal con una sensibilidad de 88 dB/W/m produce *la mitad* de SPL que uno parlante que tenga una sensibilidad de 91 dB/W/m...o sea... suena mas despacio (no preguntés por que es "la mitad" ...para saberlo, leé el tema de Cacho sobre los *decibeles*)

Se entiende por que la vida no es tan simple??????


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 12, 2012)

ezavalla, no era necesario matar al pobre muchacho de esa manera!!!

El estudio del sonido es tan extenso que nadie en el mundo lo tiene por completo, hay muchisimos parámetros, y encima que es alterna! se le suman los callejones de sonido, las rafagas de burst, saturación, realimentación, entre tantas otras cosas...

hay parlantes con el cono abierto "a presión atmosférica" y hay otros sellados, con el cono sellado, con una presión interna negativa, para aumentar el rendimiento en graves...por ejemplo jejee

asi que...dejemosló en un simple análisis de alterna jejejej


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 12, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Tu pregunta no es simple de contestar sin saber cuales son tus conocimientos (y no parecen muchos ), pero voy a tratar de que se vea la idea:
> El parlante es un dispositivo electro-mecánico: la potencia que vos le entregás con el amplificador va a la parte "electrica" del parlante, que a su vez mueve la parte "mecánica"y hace que se produzca sonido.
> Hasta ahí viene fácil... así que lo vamos a enrredar un poco: Existe un parámetro de los parlantes que se llama "rendimiento" que dice cuanto de la potencia electrica que le entregás al parlante se convierte en sonido. Pero resulta que ese rendimiento - en parlantes "normales" - es MUUUUUYYYY bajo, del orden de 1% o menos aún, así que si a un parlante con rendimiento del 1% le entregás 100W de potencia eléctrica, solo 1W se transforma en sonido y los otros 99W se disipan en la bobina del parlante. Eso que te he contado es de lo que hablan las especificaciones convencionales que vos has mencionado: La potencia de la etiqueta es, con suerte, la máxima potencia eléctrica que le podés meter al parlante antes de que la bobina agarre fuego .
> Hasta acá...todo muy bonito, pero que tan fuerte suena ese parlante al que le estoy metiendo 100W y solo me transforma 1W en sonido????
> ...



Muy interesante tu explicación, la verdad no tenía ni idea que el rendimiento de la transformación eléctrica a la mecánica en un parlante era tan pobre.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 12, 2012)

Es que la gente siempre pide más y más watts de potencia, sin saber cuan potente es 1 sólo watt


----------



## miguelus (Ene 12, 2012)

Y para liar un poco más la cosa...:
Las medidas de los Altavoces (Parlantes) se hacen en una Cámara Anecoica*.

Se pone un Micrófono patrón a 1m de distancia del eje del Altavoz (Parlante)...

Se le aplica 1Vatio de potencia.

Ahora se le aplican diversas frecuencias que son captadas por el Micrófono.

Todo este proceso es automático.

De esta medida los fabricantes (serios) pueden dar datos reales de sus Altavoces (Parlantes)

Como dice ezavalla, la medida se dá en dBW/m, pero una mayor presión sonora a 1m no es sinónimo de mejor calidad del Parlante (Altavoz), normalmente los buenos Altavoces tienen este factor inferior a otros de peor calidad por ejemplo un Parlante que nos ofrece 99dB/W/m seguramente será de inferior calidad que uno que ofrezca 96dBW/m, eso sí,  en las mismas condiciones, el primero
nos sonará más fuerte 

* Una Cámara Anecóica es una habitación cerrada con todas las paredes, techo y suelo, forradas de material absorbente con el fin de evitar cualquier reflexión en cualquiera de las frecuencias que deseemos realizar las medidas. Este principio también se emplea en RF para medir y caracterizar antenas.

Sal U2


----------



## santiagovargas (Ene 12, 2012)

me dieron ganas de tirar mi equipo de 910 wattios a la basura al pensar que solo este transformando un 1% en sonido jaja , no se si entendí muy bien, como dice ezavalla mis conocimientos no son muchos pero en tantas respuestas técnicas yo les pregunto si ustedes están armando digamos un amplificador de 15 wattios por canal y solo tienen dinero para parlantes baratos de cuantos watios le comprarias el parlante para transformar esa tension en sonido sacando el mejor provecho.

si hay alguna formula quisiera que me enseñaran como hacer para calcular que parlante aprovechara toda la furia del amplificador jaja


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 12, 2012)

santiagovargas dijo:


> si hay alguna formula quisiera que me enseñaran como hacer para calcular que parlante aprovechara toda la furia del amplificador jaja


No hay UNA fórmula, sino una "ecuación" gigante donde entran en juego muchos factores que afectan el SPL final, como por ejemplo:


Tamaño de la sala donde vas a escuchar.
Características de los parlantes/baffles (al menos es necesaria la sensibilidad ).
Nivel sonoro al que te gusta escuchar (bajo, moderado, fuerte o voltear las paredes).
Distancia del que escucha a los parlantes/baffles.
 Potencia media disponible en el amplificador (en el tuyo, de 15W solo tenés disponibles - con suerte - 3 o 4 watts... si es que pretendés que NUNCA distorsione).
Fuentes de audio que usás para reproducir música (CD, DVD, MP3, teléfono...etc)

Como verás...son varias cosas (algunas NO TECNICAS) para considerar antes de elegir un parlante 

Como resumen: para tu caso son necesarios parlantes con una sensibilida "relativamente" alta (sobre los 89 a 90dB/W/m va bien), sobre todo por que no tenés mucha potencia electrica disponible. Si la sala es pequeña (tipo 3x3mts) con un poco menos de sensibilidad puede andar bien (87 u 88 dB/W/m)... si es que tu gusto no incluye volarte la cabeza con la música fuerte. Si te gusta escuchar a alto volumen.... estás complicado . Todo esto es en líneas generales...el tamaño de los parlantes/baffles vas a teenr que elegirlo vos en base a esto y a algunas cosas más


----------



## AlezArg (Ene 13, 2012)

Los parlantes no te entregan watts,sino presion sonora,que es diferente.Osea que para saber que tan fuerte va a ser necesitas saber el SPL.Eso te lo da el fabricante en la hoja de datos cuando compras un parlante(si la trae).Los watts si te dice que es de 400w a secas,casi siempre soporta la mitad de potencia porque los 400 vendrian siendo de pico y no continuos.Otra cosa muy importante son los diametros de los mismos y para que rango de frecuencias se van a usar.


----------



## sonels (May 13, 2012)

mmm      quedé anonadado con tanta informacion 
bueno en mi caso, yo tengo un parlantito de 8ohm / 0.1W
Mi pregunta es: a que distancia maxima podría oirse el sonido de varios pitidos (pip-pip-pip-pip) desde este parlante a su max potencia??? por favor compañeros, me gustaria saber ese dato


----------



## fernandob (May 13, 2012)

yo usaria metodos mas simples, solo para mediciones genericas, por que para mi el audio no es mi fuerte.
pero solo respondere la ultima pregunta:

cdic





sonels dijo:


> bueno en mi caso, yo tengo un parlantito de 8ohm / 0.1W
> Mi pregunta es: a que distancia maxima podría oirse el sonido de varios pitidos (pip-pip-pip-pip) desde este parlante a su max potencia??? por favor compañeros, me gustaria saber ese dato



esto depende de el oido de el usuario, el tipo y potencia de ruidos de el entorno , densidad atmosferica , elementos distractivos de el entorno, cantidad de alcohol tomada, edad, control de el otorrino ,  etc,etc.

para no colocar aca la ecuacion completa (la cual es muy compleja) lo correcto es:

se coloca el pitidador o generador de pitidos en un punto que llamaremos punto cero.
luego se toma a un elemento sensor de pitidos, que bien puede ser un bipedo forero (tu ) .
se activa el elemento generador de pitidos y uno se va alejando de el punto cero hasta que deja de escuchar el sonido.
(a veces se ata un hilo en el punto cero el cual se va desenredando mientras se aleja, otras se van tirando semillitas al suelo para no perderse al regreso.)

y en fin, se cuentan lso pasos y pregunta respondida.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 13, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> *esto depende de el oido de el usuario, el tipo y potencia de ruidos de el entorno , densidad atmosferica , elementos distractivos de el entorno, cantidad de alcohol tomada, edad, control de el otorrino ,  etc,etc.*
> 
> para no colocar aca la ecuacion completa (la cual es muy compleja) lo correcto es:
> 
> ...


   
Que HDP!!.....


----------



## sonels (May 13, 2012)

guau!  gracias no sabes cuanto te agradezco el dato tan cientifico q me das! 
yo esperaba un formula, de dBs en funcion de la distancia y la potencia o algo asi, pero tu solucion nada ingenieril y meramente empírica me dio muchas ganas de estudiar :estudiando:. De todo corazon: gracias


----------

